# Need domain name, hosting & e-commerce



## btech (Jan 12, 2005)

Hello. Need suggestions for the total package. I need to register a domain name and host a site with a shopping cart added. Very low cost please.

Thank you.


----------



## sammich (Apr 12, 2005)

The cheapest and most reliable Domain Registar is godaddy.com
As for hosting, It depends on your needs. How big do you expect your website to be, how much space will you use?


----------



## Jason (Dec 30, 2001)

You can check out liquidweb.com They are the host we use. Their shared server plan comes with Fantastico Auto-Installer which includes osCommerce, CubeCart, and Zen Cart shopping software. I personaly would rather spend the money and get x-cart.com 's shopping software though.


----------

